# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  dječji dodatak Zagreb - od 01.03. po novom

## Roza

1.3. počinje primjena novih odredbi o dječjem dodatku u Zagrebu- već smo puno pisali o tome. Dakle, 1.3. počinju pisati rješenja, počevši od djece koja su rođena u 2004, a isplata bi trebala biti u travnju ili svibnju.
Da ponovimo: ako zadovoljavate uvjete, za prvo dijete dobijete 3000 kn jednokratno, za drugo dijete 6000 kn jednokratno a za treće 9000 kn godišnje do šeste godine života djeteta. 
Ako već primate dodatak, ne treba podnostiti nikakve nove zahtjeve, sve ide automatizmom.

----------


## imported_Anćica

Izgleda da je Zagreb druga država u državi , djeca iz drugih županija nemaju pravo na ovako što  :/

----------


## Arwen

> Izgleda da je Zagreb druga država u državi , djeca iz drugih županija nemaju pravo na ovako što  :/


stvarno 
onda nam prodaju priče kako zagora i otoci propadaju nema 
nataliteta ma  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## NanoiBeba

Djeca u Zagrebu već primaju dodatak od grada i po novom je taj iznos manji od onoga što je prvo obećano i dogovoreno.

I mi plaćamo najveći prirez - i dobro je da nam se barem dio vraća za djecu.

----------


## VedranaV

Iskreno, drago mi je da novci od prireza koje mi skidaju s plaće svaki mjesec idu u ovako nešto korisno, umjesto da se troše na nekakve gluposti.

----------


## NanoiBeba

To sam htjela reći - kad već plaćamo tako veliki prirez, bar da se dio dobro iskoristi.

Samo, ovim su zakinuli roditelje jer od 1.1.2004. je taj dodatak bio veći

----------


## Shiny

Čekajte, ne kužim...ja sam već dobila onih tisuću i nešto kuna za bebinu opremu u siječnju. Da li to znači da ću dobiti i 3000 ili? A ne moram nikome ništa prijaviti? Nije mi baš jasno :/

----------


## Roza

Ako ispunjavaš uvjete i već dobivaš dječji dodatak grada Zagreba, ne moraš ništa dodatno prijavljivati i dobiti ćeš 3000 kn jednokratno (umjesto onih 100 kn/mjesečno u idućih 6 godina).
Pogledaj na _www.zagreb.hr_

----------


## NanoiBeba

Shiny, to što si ti dobila je jednokratna pomoć koju isplaćuje HZZO, a ovdje je riječ o dodatku koji daje Grad Zagreb.

----------


## Shiny

Mi još nismo prijavili bebača na 100 kuna mjesečno! Valjda nije kasno, Jan ima tri mjeseca...ovaj tjedan ga idemo obavezno prijaviti..i onda čekam 3000 kuna u idućih 6 godina :shock:  Ili sam nešto krivo shvatila..6 godina..svašta!

----------


## NanoiBeba

Krivo si shvatila. Dobiti ćeš samo jednom 3000 kn, a ne svake godine

----------


## Shiny

Ne, ne, shvatila sam, samo jednom ali u periodu od 6 godina mogu očekivati taj iznos. Svake godine bi ipak bilo malo pretjerano  :Wink:

----------


## dolega

> Ne, ne, shvatila sam, samo jednom ali u periodu od 6 godina mogu očekivati taj iznos. Svake godine bi ipak bilo malo pretjerano


ne u periodu od 6 godina.
iznos ćeš dobiti jednokratno,a isplata je u travnju ili svibnju.

----------


## Kejt

znate li - je li usvojeno ono da roditelji (oba) moraju imati prebivalište u zagrebu pet godina ?

----------


## ivarica

jedan 5g, drugi ne, ali oba moraju imat prebivaliste u zg

----------


## tanja_b

Ako sam dobro shvatila, više neće "kapati" 100 kn mjesečno, nego će se novac isplaćivati jednom godišnje?

----------


## Mima

Ja mislim da će se novac isplatiti jednom ?? 

Nama to znači 3000 kn minus ono što smo već primili?

----------


## ivarica

mima (i ostale).
trazimo hitno roditelje koje je ovakva odluka zakinula. za htv, snimanje sutra, kamere dolaze gdje treba

----------


## Kejt

zakinuti smo mi 
u zg smo studirali, sad u zg radimo i, vjerojatno, u zg i ostajemo, ali osobne na zg imamo tek od nedavno jer u zg nemamo svoj stan, a u podstanarstvu znate kako stvari stoje s prijavljivanjem

----------


## tweety

> mima (i ostale).
> trazimo hitno roditelje koje je ovakva odluka zakinula. za htv, snimanje sutra, kamere dolaze gdje treba


ja se po difoltu nikad ne smatram za ništa zakinuta, a možda ovaj put jesam.Ali ja ipak mislim da nisam jer tko mi je kriv što se nisam prijavila.

U zg sam od 1992. Dvije i pol godine u đačkom domu a nakon toga u stanu (kojeg su vlasnici moji roditelji), ali neznamnijazašto nisam se prijavila u zg (mislim, znam zašto! nije mi se dalo mjenjati putovnicu i osobnu).

Prijavila sam se u zg tek  11mj 2003 (vjerojatno ni tad nebi da mi starci nisu kupili stan).

Fran je po tati imao pravo na doplatak jer je dotični zagrepčan od rođenja, ali on nije otišao dati zahtjev (valjda on zna zašto nije).

Uglavnom, ne osjećam se zakinutom (možda malo glupom) jer je moja greška što se nisam prijavila.

Nije mi čak ni bilo žao dok se dobivalo sto kuna mjesečno, jer to nije neka cifra koja mi zvuči u ušima (a tatek bi zato jer prebacuje tih sto kuna na moj račun, mislio da radi veliku stvar za nas), ALI sad kad bi jednokratno mogli dobiti 3000 kuna (ako se zahtjev podnese do 28.2.) mi je nekako malo žao što tatek neće potpisati zahtjev.

----------


## Roza

Mima, nema nikakvog minusa tj. oduzimanja onog što se do sada primili. Dobiti ćeš 3000 kn jednokratno (jednom i nikad više). I nema više 100 kn mjesečno.

----------


## ms. ivy

ja sam sad pala u ovo ko s marsa.

znači, mi koji smo dosad dobivali 100 kn mjesečno više nećemo, nego ćemo dobiti 3000 kn i doviđenja?

dakle umjesto 100x12=1200x6=7200 dobijemo 3000?

----------


## Nika

da, tako nekako.

----------


## ms. ivy

pa onda su SVI zakinuti

osim onih koji su već ušićarili razliku od 4200 kn

----------


## tweety

> pa onda su SVI zakinuti
> 
> osim onih koji su već ušićarili razliku od 4200 kn


tako je!

odlučili su poticati roditelje na treće dijete, a ovo što se dobije za prvo i dugo (niš, možeš samo reći bolje išta nego ništa)

----------


## NanoiBeba

Ivy, nitko nije mogao ništa ušićariti jer se doplatak isplaćuje od 1.1.2004. - tak da smo svi zakinuti.

----------


## NanoiBeba

Htjela sam reći, svi koji nemaju troje djece.

A i pitanje je hoće li onima koji imaju troje djece stvarno isplaćivati 9000 kn godišnje do djetettove 6 godine ili će za godinu dvije promijeniti odluku

----------


## ms. ivy

sad ćemo sigurno svi pohitati napraviti troje djece ne bi li dobili više para   :Razz:  

genijalna pronatalitetna politika

----------


## Kejt

mi koji već imamo rješenje i dobili smo jednu isplatu, a po novom nemamo pravo (tata u zg tri godine prijavljen, ja par mjeseci) - što će bit s nama ? ukidaju nam i to pravo na jednokratnih 3.000 kn ? možemo li se nekud žaliti ?

----------


## mamma san

> Htjela sam reći, svi koji nemaju troje djece.
> 
> *A i pitanje je hoće li onima koji imaju troje djece stvarno isplaćivati 9000 kn godišnje do djetettove 6 godine ili će za godinu dvije promijeniti odluku*


odgovor: Promijenit će odluku..ili još bolje: Ukinut će odluku, pa nikom niš!

----------


## NanoiBeba

Znam!

Zato se niti ne osjećam zakinutom sada jer nisam niti mislila da će mi isplaćivati 300 kn do Katarinine 6te godine.

Jedino sam mislila da će se to dogoditi s promjenom vlasti a ne ovak, iz čista mira.

----------


## Minnie

Odluka o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta,  Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba od 11.02.06.

----------


## tweety

ok!
osjećam se zakinutom!
Franov tata je rekao da će potpisati zahtjev, ali ne možemo dobiti dodatak jer fran ne živi s njim na istoj adresi.
ivarice jel ti se mogu javiti na neki broj.

teta koja ne zna objašnjavati se pretpostavljam ružno izrazila, kad je rekla da bi on tako mogao tražiti za susjedovo dijete dodatak.
kad sam joj rekla da u djetetovom rodnom listu piše ime oca i da smo svi prijavljeni u zg samo ne na istoj adresi. rekla je ali vi niste vjenčani i na istoj adresi i sve vam lijepo piše u odluci i jednostavno ne možete dobiti dodatak.

----------


## ivarica

pliz javi se davorki, saljem ti broj na pp

----------


## pcelica

Sad mi ništa nije jasno!?
Moram li ja opet podnossiti zahtjev ili to ide automatski?

tweety, baš mi je žao, mislim da teta ne zna svoj posao. pa to je diskriminacija. znači da svi razvedeni ili samohrani roditelji po tom principu ne bi mogli dobiti dodatak.

----------


## miha

> kad sam joj rekla da u djetetovom rodnom listu piše ime oca i da smo svi prijavljeni u zg samo ne na istoj adresi. rekla je ali vi niste vjenčani i na istoj adresi i sve vam lijepo piše u odluci i jednostavno ne možete dobiti dodatak.


sad ne kužim :? ... 'MM' i ja nismo vjenčani, živimo na različitim adresama (na papiru), Rok je prijavljen kod mene i nikakvih problema za onih 100kn dodatka mjesečno nije bilo... (doduše, ja sam zagrepčanka ali koliko sam shvatila iz tvog post-a i ti si prijavljena u Zg-u, jel?)

----------


## tweety

> znači da svi razvedeni ili samohrani roditelji po tom principu ne bi mogli dobiti dodatak.


nije baš tako!

Dijete mora živjeti na istoj adresi sa podnositeljem zahtjeva.
U ovom slučaju to je Franov tata, jer ja nemam prebivalište tri godine prijavljeno u zg.
Dakle, u našem slučaju, da živi sa tatom dobio bi dodatak.


Miha, ovim gore sam i tebi odgovorila. Ti nisi imala problema, jer si pretpostavljam ti podnositelj zahtjeva.

U vašem slučaju i da je riba podnositelj sve bi išlo glatko jer bi onda pod kaznenom i materijalnom odgovornošću potpisali izjavu da živite u istom domaćinstvu, i sve pet.

----------


## Cookie

procitala sam ovu odluku i nisam nasla odgovor na ono sto mene zanima! ja bih, naime, isla roditi u OS ili RI (jos se dvoumim). s obzirom na to da mi djetetu pod mjesto rodjenja nece pisati ZG, ima li moje dijete pravo na tu naknadu? ja sam prijavljena u ZG tek par mjeseci, ali tata zivi tu cijeli zivot. zna li netko nesto o tome?

----------


## miha

da, to je sasvim druga priča... zbunilo me jer si napisala da oboje imate prebivalište u Zagrebu...

----------


## Marinela

Imam jedno pitanje. Ukoliko nisam podnijela zahtjev u 2004 kada je beba i rodjenja, dali mogu sada naknadno podnijeti zahtjev za porodiljnu naknanu onu do 6 godine djetotovog života. Tj. dali je to ona naknada koja je bila 100 kuna mjesečno, a danas je navodno 3000 kn godišnje. 
Naime , zvala sam u Vodnikovu pa su mi rekli da je to oprema za bebe i da na to nemam više pravo. Htjela bi se uvjeti dali sam i sama dobro pitala i dali to tako stoji?  Te koji papiri potrebni ?
Unaprijed zahvaljujem uz lijep pozdrav.  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

ovisi kad ti je dijete rodjeno:

Postupanje za djecu rođenu šest mjeseci prije stupanja na snagu ove Odluke!
Roditelji djece rođene* od 1. rujna 2005. do 28. veljače 2006*. koji do dana stupanja na snagu odluke o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta nisu podnijeli zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na dječji dodatak, mogu ostvariti pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta ako ispunjavaju uvjete propisane Odlukom o dječjem dodatku, te ako podnesu zahtjev za ostvarivanje toga prava u roku od šest mjeseci od dana rođenja djeteta.

http://www.zagreb.hr/dokument.nsf/6a...1?OpenDocument

----------


## ivarica

ahaaa, dijete je rodjeno u 2004. 
onda nista bojim se

----------


## Marinela

Hvala, Ivarica na odgovoru i ja mislim da sada nemogu ništa ostvariti, a eto, šteta   :Smile:  . A do slijedeće bebe , tko zna, možda nas valjano iznenade pa to bude naknada evo npr. mjesečna a ne godišnja.  :Rolling Eyes:   Nadajmo se.

----------


## mamma san

Samo sam htjela napisati da sam dobila rješenje o novoj odluci za Lovru (jednokratno 3000 kuna). Sad čekam novce (razliku od isplaćenog do 3000 kuna) pa javim...

----------


## Kejt

ja sam neki dan zvala pa su mi rekli da rješenja tek rade i da ih možemo očekivati do ljeta, a ispalte do jeseni  :?

----------


## Roza

mamma san, kakvu razliku?
Nije moguće da ti za prvo dijete isplaćuju razliku, trebala bi dobiti svih 3000 kn. Što ti točno piše u rješenju?

----------


## mamma san

Piše da se rješenje iz 2004 poništava i da se donosi (ovo) novo na jednokratnih 3000 kuna...eto, tako očekujem razliku... :/

----------


## ana.m

Zanima me da li je kasno ako zahtjev predam u 6. mjesecu  :? . Naime, tada će biti 3 godine kako sam prijavljena u Zgb, do tada sam bila u Velikoj Gorici.

----------


## ivarica

ana.m, u dijelu koji sam kopirala stoji da se naknadno mogu prijaviti samo roditelji djece rodjene od 1.rujna 2005.

----------


## Roza

Mamma san, uvjerena sam da ćeš dobiti 3000 kn. I da ti od te svote neće oduzeti nikakvu razliku za do sada isplaćene mjesečne iznose. Žene u Vodnikovoj su mi tako objasnile a tako i piše u odluci. Javi se kad ti stignu novci!

----------


## ana.m

> ana.m, u dijelu koji sam kopirala stoji da se naknadno mogu prijaviti samo roditelji djece rodjene od 1.rujna 2005.


A znači ovako nema šanse da ja nešto dobijem čak i ako se javim sada?
Fakat ne kužim kaj sad s tim   :Embarassed:  .
A kad se spomene ta naknada od Zgba, toliko sam ljuta da vam ne mogu reći ali to je priča za negdje drugdje   :Crying or Very sad:  
Ivarice, iskreno, nisam sve pročitala...

----------


## ana.m

P.S. ja bi njih baš nazvala, ima netko broj?

----------


## ivarica

6100384
6100397
6100347

----------


## ~lex~

> Mamma san, uvjerena sam da ćeš dobiti 3000 kn. I da ti od te svote neće oduzeti nikakvu razliku za do sada isplaćene mjesečne iznose. Žene u Vodnikovoj su mi tako objasnile a tako i piše u odluci. Javi se kad ti stignu novci!


Ja sam isto shvatila kao mamma san, da će klinci dobiti razliku od 3000-(21x100kn)=900kn i 6000-(21+300)=-300kn   :Laughing:  

Možda sam ja njima, zapravo, dužna, pa će mi poslati uplatnicu na 300 kuna?  :Grin:

----------


## Kejt

ja naravno ne znam na kojem je papiriću
nazovi informacije i traži br. gradskog ureda za soc. skrb i još sto nekih nadležnosti

----------


## mamma san

Viš..viš...ovo je fantastično!!! Lex, daj javi kako je isplao sa ovim preisplaćenim dodatkom....

----------


## ana.m

Sad sam ljuta da bih nekog mogla ubiti. Upravo sam zvala i posvađala se s tamo nekom babom. I najradije bih se rapsplakala od muke a ne mogu izgleda napraviti ništa. Moje dijete nema pravo na ništa i to je tak. 
 :Crying or Very sad:  
Bolje da ovo više ni ne čitam jer ću još i kompjuter razbit!

----------


## tweety

> P.S. ja bi njih baš nazvala, ima netko broj?


nemoraš se truditi, ana.m
ja sam se toliko zainatila po nekom drugom pitanju da sam si sredila sastanak sa g. Lacom koji bi trebao biti na vrhu piramide onih koji odlučuju i ništa se nije moglo učiniti.
dakle propustila si i to je to.

što se lijepih vijesti tiče....
g Laco kaže da je njihova želja dati za treće dijete 70 000kn u 6 godina te se nada da će ova promjena ostaviti u blagajni mjesta za takvu odluku.(naravno ne zna kad bi se to moglo dogoditi)

----------


## pcelica

Ja sam neki dan dobila rješenje da ću dobiti 3000 kn (ništa nisu oduzimali) :D

----------


## ana.m

Ma nije stvar u tome da sma ja to propustila, mi smo se sve uredno javili kad je Janko rođen ali zbog meni neshvatljivih razloga i neke njihove logike koja je meni bez veze, prošli smo tako kako jesmo. Sad se mogu nadati da to neće ukinuti kad ću roditi drugo dijete   :Sad:

----------


## tweety

> Sad sam ljuta da bih nekog mogla ubiti. Upravo sam zvala i posvađala se s tamo nekom babom. I najradije bih se rapsplakala od muke a ne mogu izgleda napraviti ništa. Moje dijete nema pravo na ništa i to je tak. 
>  
> Bolje da ovo više ni ne čitam jer ću još i kompjuter razbit!


e da i rekla sam mu da su te gospođe jako nepristojne. da nisam tražila da mi tumači pravilnik, odliku ili kako se to već zove, već sam nazvala zbog iznimke koja možda nije obuhvaćena tim dokumentom.

eto da se nebi nervirala, savjetovala sam da ne zoveš, ali si me preduhitrila.

----------


## mamma san

Pčelice, dobila si isto rješenje kao i ja....Ali nećeš (na žalost) dobiti 3000 kuna, već samo razliku.... :/

----------


## ivarica

kad ces roditi drugo dijete trebat ces imati 5 g, a ne 3g prebivanja u zg.
suprug nema prebivaliste u zg u tom trajanju?

----------


## ivarica

> Pčelice, dobila si isto rješenje kao i ja....Ali nećeš (na žalost) dobiti 3000 kuna, već samo razliku.... :/


ms, jesi sigurna?

----------


## pcelica

mamma san pročitaj i ja sam tako mislila, pa sam čitala par puta i koliko sam na kraju shvatila dobit ćemo 3000 a ne razliku.

----------


## ana.m

> kad ces roditi drugo dijete trebat ces imati 5 g, a ne 3g prebivanja u zg.
> suprug nema prebivaliste u zg u tom trajanju?


Ma ne on je iz Virovitice. Ja sam ta koja je tu rođena, koja tu radi i plaća usrani hzzo, hzmo, porez već 8 godina ali, ne ja nemam pravo jer sam živjela neko vrijeme u Gorici, koja je ionako bila Zagreb do prije koje godine. I nisam dobila ništa! A kada rodim drugo dijete vjerovatno će biti 5 godina da sam OPET prijavljena na Zagreb!!!

----------


## ana.m

Sorry na izrazu   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma san

ivarice, reći ću ti kad mi novci stignu...ali vjeruj mi, da se država (grad) nikad nije zeznula pa mi isplatila nekaj više...mogu očekivati samo manje...i da, zbog toga sam apsolutno sigurna...

----------


## Kejt

> kad ces roditi drugo dijete trebat ces imati 5 g, a ne 3g prebivanja u zg.
> suprug nema prebivaliste u zg u tom trajanju?


a za prvo dijete - koliko dugo moramo imati prebivalište u zg? znam da jedan mora samo imati prijavljeno prebivalište, a za drugog roditelja je postavljena neka donja granica. ili ?

----------


## ~lex~

> ivarice, reći ću ti kad mi novci stignu...ali vjeruj mi, da se država (grad) nikad nije zeznula pa mi isplatila nekaj više...mogu očekivati samo manje...i da, zbog toga sam apsolutno sigurna...


Tak i ja nekak razmišljam.

----------


## ivarica

po novom - jedan roditelj min 5g u Zg, drugi treba imati prebivaliste u zg, nema veze koliko dugo

----------


## mamma san

pčelice, rješenje se donosi na ukupan iznos (jednokratno 3000 kuna). I ovim rješenjem, stavljeno je prethodno rješenje VAN SNAGE. 

Računovodstveno će se saldirati ono što je isplaćeno sa onim što treba biti isplaćeno i dobiti ćemo razliku. Računovodstveni obračun, NE TREBA biti u nikakvom rješenju. 

Ma ne želim biti crnjak, ali tak je kak je.....

----------


## mamma san

Baš sam išla provjeriti po računu..i vidim da sam dobila DANAS opet 100 kuna (po starom obračunu).... :/ 

Čisti triler...

----------


## pcelica

> Baš sam išla provjeriti po računu..i vidim da sam dobila DANAS opet 100 kuna (po starom obračunu).... :/ 
> 
> Čisti triler...


Odluka je stupila na snagu 01.03. - ovih 100 kn je za 2 mjesec.

Evo sad plačem, baš sam se radovala...

Baš me zanima kako ovo kod lexice misle riješiti.

----------


## čokolada

> pčelice, rješenje se donosi na ukupan iznos (jednokratno 3000 kuna). I ovim rješenjem, stavljeno je prethodno rješenje VAN SNAGE. 
> 
> Računovodstveno će se saldirati ono što je isplaćeno sa onim što treba biti isplaćeno i dobiti ćemo razliku. Računovodstveni obračun, NE TREBA biti u nikakvom rješenju. 
> 
> Ma ne želim biti crnjak, ali tak je kak je.....


Meni su telefonom rekli da ću dobiti 3000kn, bez obzira na to koliko smo već primili, dakle nema dobivanja "razlike".

----------


## Kejt

> po novom - jedan roditelj min 5g u Zg, drugi treba imati prebivaliste u zg, nema veze koliko dugo


po starom (min. tri god. prebivalište u zg za jednog roditelja + prebivalište u zg za drugog) smo zadovoljavali uvjete i dobili prvih 100 kn
hoćemo li sad dobit negativno rješenje (budući ni jedno od nas nema tih pet godina prebivalište u zg) ili nećemo dobiti nikakvo rješenje ? ili ćemo, nekim čudom, dobit 3.000 kn ?
dobro reče ms, triler

----------


## Roza

Cure, molim vas lijepo pročitajte objašnjenje koje kopiram sa stranica grada Zagreba, jer tu piše SVE! I još sam boldala dio koji se odnosi na one koji već primaju doplatak. Dajte stvarno pročitajte pažljivo, jer ovo nagađanje što tko dobiva više stvarno nema smisla. Ona koja nađe rečenicu da će joj se od 3000 kn oduzeti do sada isplaćeni iznos, dobiva čokoladu od mene   :Crying or Very sad:  Razlika se isplaćuje tek za treće dijete! Mislim da je bolje jednom pažljivo pročitati ovaj tekst, nego 10 puta pitati jednu te istu stvar, dobiti odgovor pa i dalje nastaviti širiti dezinformacije (bez uvrede). 

Temeljem Odluke o ostvarivanju prava na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 2/06) pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta je novčani iznos na koji imaju pravo roditelji. 

Tko može ostvariti pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta? 
Pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta može ostvariti i koristiti roditelj: 
- za dijete rođeno od 1. ožujka 2006.; 
- koji je državljanin Republike Hrvatske, s neprekidnim prebivalištem u Gradu Zagrebu najmanje pet godina prije rođenja toga djeteta i koji, nakon rođenja toga djeteta i u vrijeme podnošenja zahtjeva, prebiva u Gradu Zagrebu. 
Visina pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta ovisi o broju malodobne djece roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva koja s njim žive u zajedničkom kućanstvu. 
U broj malodobne djece ubrajaju se i malodobna djeca rođena prije 1. ožujka 2006. 
Pomoć za opremu novorođenog prvog i drugog djeteta roditelju podnositelju zahtjeva pripada u jednokratnom iznosu. 
Pomoć za opremu novorođenog trećeg i svakoga daljnjeg djeteta roditelju podnositelju zahtjeva pripada godišnje, u razdoblju od šest kalendarskih godina. 
Visina novčanog iznosa za opremu novorođenog djeteta iznosi: 
- za prvo dijete roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva 3.000,00 kuna jednokratno 
- za drugo dijete roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva 6.000,00 kuna jednokratno 
- za treće i svako daljnje dijete roditelja podnositelja zahtjeva 9.000,00 kuna godišnje u razdoblju od šest kalendarskih godina. 
Sredstva pomoći za opremu novorođenog prvog i drugog djeteta isplaćivat će se u roku od 60 dana od odlučivanja o zahtjevu, a sredstva pomoći za opremu novorođenog trećeg i svakog daljnjeg djeteta isplaćivat će se godišnje, u razdoblju od šest kalendarskih godina, uz uvjet da roditelji za vrijeme primanja pomoći prebivaju u Gradu Zagrebu. 

Gdje podnijeti zahtjev ukoliko ispunjavate ranije navedene uvjete? 
Zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta podnosi se Gradskom uredu za zdravstvo, rad, socijalnu zaštitu i branitelje (u daljnjem tekstu: Ured) na adresi Vodnikova 14, NAJKASNIJE U ROKU OD ŠEST MJESECI OD DANA ROĐENJA DJETETA ZA KOJE SE PODNOSI ZAHTJEV. 
Uz zahtjev se moraju priložiti dokazi o državljanstvu, prebivalištu oba roditelja u Gradu Zagrebu, broju malodobne djece podnositelja zahtjeva koja s njim žive u zajedničkom kućanstvu i njihovom prebivalištu. Ured može prema potrebi zahtijevati i druge dokaze. 

Ured odlučuje o pravu na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta i njezinoj visini na temelju dokaza, u roku od 30 dana od dana podnošenja zahtjeva. 
Pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog trećeg i svakog daljnjeg djeteta prestaje: 
- isplatom šestog obroka; 
- posljednjeg dana u mjesecu nakon odjave prebivališta roditelja, odnosno djeteta za koje je podnesen zahtjev, o čemu će se odlučivati po službenoj dužnosti. 

Korisnik prava na pomoć za opremu novorođenog trećeg i svakog daljnjeg djeteta dužan je u roku od 15 dana prijaviti Uredu svaku promjenu činjenica koje utječu na daljnje ostvarivanje prava. 
Korisnik prava dužan je primljene nepripadajuće novčane iznose vratiti u roku što ga odredi Ured. U suprotnom Ured će povrat nepripadajućih novčanih iznosa ostvariti tužbom pred nadležnim sudom. 

Što će biti sa dosadašnjim korisnicima dječjeg dodatka 
*Ured će, po službenoj dužnosti, odlučivati o visini novčanog iznosa za sve korisnike prava koji su isto ostvarili po Odluci o dječjem dodatku. 
Roditeljima korisnicima prava na dječji dodatak za prvo i drugo dijete isplatit će se jednokratno novčani iznosi predviđeni odlukom o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta.* Roditeljima korisnicima prava na dječji dodatak za treće i svako daljnje dijete isplatit će se razlika dosad primljenog dječjeg dodatka u odnosu na visinu novčane pomoći predviđene odlukom o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta. Nakon isplate razlike, istim će se korisnicima isplaćivati novčana pomoć sukladno donesenoj odluci o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta. 
Roditelji koji su podnijeli zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na dječji dodatak i priložili dokaze o tome da ispunjavaju uvjete propisane Odlukom o dječjem dodatku, imaju pravo na visinu novčanog iznosa za opremu novorođenog djeteta. 
Postupanje za djecu rođenu šest mjeseci prije stupanja na snagu ove Odluke! 
Roditelji djece rođene od 1. rujna 2005. do 28. veljače 2006. koji do dana stupanja na snagu odluke o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta nisu podnijeli zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na dječji dodatak, mogu ostvariti pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta ako ispunjavaju uvjete propisane Odlukom o dječjem dodatku, te ako podnesu zahtjev za ostvarivanje toga prava u roku od šest mjeseci od dana rođenja djeteta.

----------


## Ela2004

100% provjereno, mi koji smo dobivali po 100 Kn ćemo dobiti ravno 3000 Kn bez ikakvih oduzimanja prijašnjih isplata!!!

A sad malo pregled pronatalitetne politike i inercije novinara koji ocito dobivaju pinku da ne pisu jer i malo dijete bi moglo izracunati koliko ce novaca vise ostati u proracunu!

Statistika pokazuje da je podjednak broj obitelji s 1 i 2 djece te da obitelji s 3 djece ima pola manje, pa ako uzmemo simaulacijeske podatke:

1 dijete - 1000 obitelji
2 djece - 1000 obitelji
3 djece - 500 obitelji

PRIJE:

1. 100 Kn x 72 mjeseca = 7.200 Kn      x 1000   = 7.200.000
2. 300 Kn x 72 mjeseca = 21.600 Kn    x 1000   =21.600.000
3. 600 Kn x 72 mjeseca = 43.200 Kn    x   500   =21.600.000

UKUPNO: 50.400.000 Kn

POSLIJE:

1. 3.000 Kn x 1 = 3.000                     x 1000 = 3.000.000
2. 6.000 Kn x 1 = 6.000                     x 1000 = 6.000.000
3. 9.000 Kn x 6 godina = 54.000         x  500  = 27.000.000

Ukupno: 36.000.000 Kn

** Moram se ograditi od podataka. Ovo je samo simulacija da se vidi stvarni ucinak mjera mada mislim da je broj obitelji s 3 djece u gradu jos manji u postotku prema obiteljima s jedno ili dvoje, tako da grad štedi još više **

Ako pretvorimo u postotke dodjemo da je GRAD i tako hvaljeni BANDERAS smanjio davanja za djecu za nevjerojatnih *30%*. I kaj je još najgore oni su uspjeli to licimjerno progurati i u medijima ostaviti dojam kako su ucinili dobro djelo. Tim vise mi nisu jasni novinari koji omogucuju da ovi gore negativnosti predstavljaju na pozitivan nacin i nitko im se ne usudi baciti rukavicu u lice i rec da lazu!

----------


## mamma san

Riječi vam se pozlatile....  :Kiss:  

Triler ide dalje...

----------


## Kejt

> *Ured će, po službenoj dužnosti, odlučivati o visini novčanog iznosa za sve korisnike prava koji su isto ostvarili po Odluci o dječjem dodatku. 
> Roditeljima korisnicima prava na dječji dodatak za prvo i drugo dijete isplatit će se jednokratno novčani iznosi predviđeni odlukom o pomoći za opremu novorođenog djeteta.*


sorry što opet kompliciram, ali jednu stavr (opet) nisam sigurna:
iz ovog čitam da oni koji su ranije zadovoljavali uvjete, naknadu dobivaju i ako po novom uvjete ne zadovoljavaju 
je li tako ?

----------


## mina

Mi isto neki dan dobili riješenje, pardon zaključak i ja sam shvatila da će isplatiti 3000kn bez obzira koliko je prije isplaćeno, tj. da nema nikakvog oduzimanja onog što je već isplaćeno

Predzadnja rečenica je: "Imenovani živi s djetetom u zajedničkom kućanstvu te sukladno čl. 3. st. 2. alineji 1. ostvaruje pravo na pomoć za opremu novorođenog djeteta u iznosu od 3.000,00kn jednokratno."

----------


## Marinela

Hvala Rozi, što si sve to prepisala i lijepo svima opisala, ja mislim da je svima jasno pa sada i meni. Tako da to meni sada izgleda ovako ukratko
.
Onaj tko je podnio zahtjev u Vodnikovoj i to od 01.01.2004.  da mu se isplaćuje 100 kn mjesečno i dobio takvo riješenje, ono se poništava i  sada će dobivati 3000 kn godišnje do navršene šese godine djeteta za prvo dijete, za drugo duplo a za treće trodupl lijedeće bebe rodjene. Sve daljnje rodjene bebe u 2005 isto dobivaju po novom zakonu.

Majka ili otac /ili oboje/ moraju biti 3 godine sa stalnim boravkom u gradu Zagrebu, djete mora biti na istoj adresi prijavljeno kao i jedan od roditelja. Nema veze što nisu vjenčani ili su samohrani.

Znači treba kupiti Zahtjev ima ga u Narodnim Novinama, rodni list bebe, te u Mup-u izvaditi prijavu boravka , čak i ako su mjenjanje adrese  Mup ima sve evidencije ako je osoba naravno bila prijavljena na tim adresama. Možda i neki biljeg, e to neznam sad. Zvati Vodnikovu nema veze što su babe živčane , sve u svemu reći će što treba ili ako ih želite vidjeti otići tamo pa se uvjeriti na licu mjesta i uzeti sve potrebne podatke.

----------


## miha

> Hvala Rozi, što si sve to prepisala i lijepo svima opisala, ja mislim da je svima jasno pa sada i meni. .


ne, očito ti nije jasno   :Sad:  !




> Onaj tko je podnio zahtjev u Vodnikovoj i to od 01.01.2004.  da mu se isplaćuje 100 kn mjesečno i dobio takvo riješenje, ono se poništava i  sada će dobivati 3000 kn godišnje do navršene šese godine djeteta za prvo dijete.


pa dobro cure koji slog iz riječi jednokratno vama nije jasan?! jednokratna naknada znači da dobijete samo jednom - dakle ne 3.000kn godišnje nego 3.000kn jednom i nikad više!!!

----------


## Kejt

> pa dobro cure koji slog iz riječi jednokratno vama nije jasan?! jednokratna naknada znači da dobijete samo jednom - dakle ne 3.000kn godišnje nego 3.000kn jednom i nikad više!!!


a gdje čitaš, miha, da je 'jednokratno' sporno ?!

----------


## ivarica

u marinelinom odgovoru   :Smile:  
marinela, nije 3000 puta 6 godina, nego 3000 JEDNOKRATNO.

----------


## mommy_plesačica

> marinela, nije 3000 puta 6 godina, nego 3000 JEDNOKRATNO.


 :shock: ja već tjednima živim u zabludi, uvjerena da će nam svake godine isplaćivati po 3000kn odjednom (jer svi su o tome pisali kao o dobrodošloj pozitivnoj promjeni). Užas. Koja pljačka!

----------


## mamaLare

Ja imam pitanjce druge vrste, stiže li to rješenje preporučeno ili običnom poštom, i ide li naknada na račun ili opet preporučeno.
Stigla MM neki dan obavijest ali nije uspio podići jer smo oboje u urnebesnoj gužvi, pa sad si mislim jel to to???

----------


## mamaLare

POd obavijest mislim na rješenje, znam da novčići stižu kasnje.....

----------


## NanoiBeba

Meni je bilo u kasliću - znači nije preporučeno.

----------


## mina

Mi morali potpist poštaru

----------


## MARCY

Meni su u Vodnikovoj rekli da ću za 2. mjesec još dobiti 300 kn a ovih 6000 za 2-3 mjeseca

----------


## Kejt

> u marinelinom odgovoru


posipam se pepelom   :Embarassed:

----------


## mamma san

Nama je rješenje stiglo preporučeno sa povratnicom..(i prije isto tako).

----------


## mamaLare

Hvala drage moje, onda je to bilo to!!!

----------


## Mamaitata

> Piše da se rješenje iz 2004 poništava i da se donosi (ovo) novo na jednokratnih 3000 kuna...eto, tako očekujem razliku... :/


Dobivas 3.000,00 KN (slovimatritisucekuna) bez obzira koliko si do sada dobila! (Usklicnik)

 :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

:D  (ali sam još uvijek sumnjičava)..

----------


## čokolada

Mamma, tebi će isplatiti dvaput po 3000kn, da im povjeruješ!   :Smile:

----------


## Shiny

Mi još nismo podnijeli zahtjev, ni za onih bivših 100 kn...a Jan je napunio 4 mjeseca! MM obećava pa obećava da će otići pa niš' a ja nemam 5 godina boravka u Zg! Je li kasno da idući tjedan ode pa da dobijemo 3000 kn?!

----------


## Zvrk

Mi dobili rješenje u roku od par dana otkad smo predali. (3 000 jednokratno)

Ali, mene muči nešto drugo. što s onih 1600 kn od HZZO-a za opremu novorođenčeta?

----------


## Zvrk

Mislim, neovisno je od ovih 3000?

----------


## Shiny

Da da, mislim da je neovisno!

----------


## miha

> Mislim, neovisno je od ovih 3000?


1360kn - daje HZZO (na državnoj razini)
3000kn - daje Grad Zagreb, na lokalnoj razini

jasnije?

----------


## Marinela

Ah,, šteta što je jednokratno za prvih dvoje djece. Al, eto barem za treće , tko ima i želi , je, ajd nešto. Iako je to sve za današnje uvjete   življena , jadno.  :/

----------


## kathy_t

činit će se kao da sam pala s marsa  :Smile:  ,ali tko ima pravo na to svi ili ima neki imovinski cenzus i ako ima koliki je?

----------


## Minnie

Nije bitan imovinski cenzus, nego zagrebačko prebivalište:

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=171&Show=2002

----------


## Zvrk

> Zvrk prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Mislim, neovisno je od ovih 3000?
> 
> 
> 1360kn - daje HZZO (na državnoj razini)
> 3000kn - daje Grad Zagreb, na lokalnoj razini
> 
> jasnije?


Jasnije.  Još nešto: U kojem roku stiže isplata ovih 1360? Mi još ništa nismo dobili, rodila 11.01. i predali odmah papire. Trebam li ih zvati ili je to normalno kašnjenje?

----------


## Dalm@

Ja sam predala zahtjev 16.01. Rekli su da ce isplata biti zajedno s iducom porodiljnom naknadom (OK, ne bas s onom koja je "sjela" 19.01. - to bi vec bilo zabrinjavajuce revno od njih - ali bome s onom od 19.02. jest).
E sad, kako je bila isplata i u ožujaku, mozda da ih ipak zvrcneš?  :?

----------


## miha

> miha prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Zvrk prvotno napisa
> ...


koje si papire predala? baš 'zahtijev' za naknadu za opremu ili samo papire za zdravstveno i za porodiljni?

----------


## Zvrk

> koje si papire predala? baš 'zahtijev' za naknadu za opremu ili samo papire za zdravstveno i za porodiljni?


Muž je nosio - veli da je popunio nekakav zahtjev, dao moj broj tekućeg i rodni list i ne zna ni on više točno... u Jukićevoj. Da ih ja ipak zovem ako ste vi sve dobile već ranije?

----------


## saska7

jel netko dobio rjesenje? onaj zakljucak? ja jesam ali ne kuzim da li trebam sad nesto napraviti ili samo mirno cekam da mi na raucn na koji je do sada stizlao onih 100kn sjedne i tih 3000kn?!
zvala sam njih, ali je previse puta bilo zauzeto pa pitam ovdje, mozda netko zna

----------


## Kejt

saska, to je to, ne trebaš više ništa 
btw, nama prije nekih 15ak dana sjelo tih 100 kn za veljaču valjda, a od rješenja (ovog po novom) još ništa

----------


## blondie

ja sam jučer dobila zaključak. kolko sad do isplate? jel netko dobio lovu?

----------


## dolega

isplata još nije krenula,a vršit će se tokom cijele godine.

prva na redu su djece rođena početkom 2004. i početkom 2006.

----------


## Jagi

Netko je već postavio ovo pitanje, ali ja nisam uspjela naći odgovor:
Što ako iz Zagreba odem samo roditi u Rijeku?

Prebivalište imam u ZG, ali mora li beba biti rođena u ZG ili samo prijavljena poslje rođenja, da bi imala pravo na ovu pomoć? 

Thanks cure!

----------


## mamma Juanita

> Netko je već postavio ovo pitanje, ali ja nisam uspjela naći odgovor:
> Što ako iz Zagreba odem samo roditi u Rijeku?
> 
> Prebivalište imam u ZG, ali mora li beba biti rođena u ZG ili samo prijavljena poslje rođenja, da bi imala pravo na ovu pomoć? 
> 
> Thanks cure!


nema veze gdje je beba rođena. moja mlađa je rođena u RI, prijavljena u ZG (dokumenti izdati u Rijeci) i isto je dobivala dodatak.
riješenje za zaostatke dobili, lovu još čekamo....

----------


## pepeljuga

Hi,

Dobila sam obavijest da se ukida dodatak i da cu dobiti 3000 kn umjesto onih 100 mjesecno. Da li je netko od vas dobio, i kad se ocekuju uplate?

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

znači nitko tu lovu još nije vidio materijaliziranu na računu?

----------


## saska7

ma kakvi..koliko sam skuzila iz posta nesto ranije



> PostPostano: pet tra 07, 2006 10:35 am    Naslov:
> isplata još nije krenula,a vršit će se tokom cijele godine.
> 
> prva na redu su djece rođena početkom 2004. i početkom 2006.


s obzirom da je moj malisa rodjen krajem 2004, ne nadam se kunama prije jeseni  :/

----------


## saska7

btw, dolega, otkud ti info o isplatama? ja sam ih pokusavala nazvati ali je uvijek bilo zauzeto...

----------


## Ela2004

Miro Laco zamjenik procelnika za zdrastvo, socijalu i .... reko jucer na 101-ici da do kraja travnja ide isplata za sve koji su predali zahtjeve u 2004. godini (bez obzira kada), onda u svibnju ide isplata za sve koji su predali zahtjeve u 2005. godini, a 2006 ce ici paralelno dakle vecina ce dobiti u travnju....

Mi cekamo 9.000 i jako se veselimo mada smo ipak ogorceni kaj su nas zakinuli

----------


## saska7

jeee  :D

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

živi bili pa vidjeli!
Ela, kak 9000 kn??

----------


## Ela2004

vidi signaturu

 Ela 2004 - 3.000 i Roko 2005 - 6.000 = 9.000  :D

----------


## 007

> Ela, kak 9000 kn??


...sigurno je mislila 6.000   :Smile:  
...eto meni su jednom "pogrešnom" odlukom "ukrali" ni manje, ni više nego 9.100 ...pa i nije tako strašno-mogli su nam i nedati ovih 6.000   :Razz:

----------


## 007

> vidi signaturu
> 
>  Ela 2004 - 3.000 i Roko 2005 - 6.000 = 9.000  :D


...aha tako

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

:Grin:  
ups

----------


## dolega

> Miro Laco zamjenik procelnika za zdrastvo, socijalu i .... reko jucer na 101-ici da do kraja travnja ide isplata za sve koji su predali zahtjeve u 2004. godini (bez obzira kada), onda u svibnju ide isplata za sve koji su predali zahtjeve u 2005. godini, a 2006 ce ici paralelno dakle vecina ce dobiti u travnju....
> 
> Mi cekamo 9.000 i jako se veselimo mada smo ipak ogorceni kaj su nas zakinuli


a u vodnikovoj kažu da će tek za mjesec dana znati kada ide isplata  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ~lex~

Mi dobili!

Danas!

*9000* Kuna!!!

 :D

----------


## pcelica

Odmah sam išla proveriti na e-zaba 
SJELO 3000 KN  :D 

Mislim da će mamma sanici biti jako drago što ovaj put nije bila u pravu.
Sad ću joj javiti da može potrošiti malo više novčeka.

----------


## miha

a ja još ni rješenje nisam dobila   :Sad:  ...

čestitam vama 'oparenima'!!!

----------


## dolega

opa,moram provjeriti svoj račun.

----------


## Annie

Ni meni još nije stiglo niti rješenje

----------


## nika612

stvarno i mi dobili, jučer

3000

----------


## Ela2004

I mi dobili jucer  :D   :D

----------


## Kejt

> Ni meni još nije stiglo niti rješenje


ni meni, annie, supatnice

----------


## dolega

ja dobila 12000kunića  :D

----------


## Annie

evo meni upravo stiglo riješenje. valjda će i lova uskoro...

----------


## saska7

mio vec skoro potrosili svojih 3000..cipele za klinca i odosmo na more za 1.svibnja  :Wink:

----------


## Iva

Meni je rješenje stiglo prije 10-ak dana. Kad mogu očekivati novce?

----------


## saska7

> Miro Laco zamjenik procelnika za zdrastvo, socijalu i .... reko jucer na 101-ici da do kraja travnja ide isplata za sve koji su predali zahtjeve u 2004. godini (bez obzira kada), onda u svibnju ide isplata za sve koji su predali zahtjeve u 2005. godini, a 2006 ce ici paralelno dakle vecina ce dobiti u travnju....


izgleda da se drze toga

----------


## mamma Juanita

stigli novci prije par dana :D

----------


## mamma Juanita

...zapravo skužila sam u subotu, tako da pretpostavljam da je prije par dana.

----------


## Kejt

jučer mi u poštanskom sandučiću osvanula obavijest o prispjeću preporučene pošiljke
odem u poštu dignuti, ne daju, jer je na MMa
e sad, on je na terenu i ne dolazi tako skoro
u pošti sam uspjela saznati da je pošiljka od gradskog ureda za zdravstvo, rad_i_tako_redom pa pretpostavljam da se radi o rješenju o tom jednokratnom dodatku od grada za dijete 
pitanje glasi: treba li nešto poduzimati / postupati po tom rješenju ili novac automatizmom sjeda na račun ? ako da, onda se neću zamarat s tim rješenjem, doći će već nekako ...

----------


## ~lex~

> pitanje glasi: treba li nešto poduzimati / postupati po tom rješenju ili novac automatizmom sjeda na račun ? ako da, onda se neću zamarat s tim rješenjem, doći će već nekako ...


Ne zamaraj se s rješenjem. To je samo obavijest da ti novac stiže na račun.  :Smile: 

p.s. Kad ćete u Sali?  :Wink:

----------


## Kejt

ela i ja u svibnju nekad, ne znam još točno, a MM ko zna kad, ah taj posao
nego, otkud znaš za sali? sad mi još reci da se i privatno poznamo ... ili da si iz sali?

----------


## ~lex~

> ela i ja u svibnju nekad, ne znam još točno, a MM ko zna kad, ah taj posao
> nego, otkud znaš za sali? sad mi još reci da se i privatno poznamo ... ili da si iz sali?


Imaš PP  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

> pitanje glasi: treba li nešto poduzimati / postupati po tom rješenju ili novac automatizmom sjeda na račun ? ako da, onda se neću zamarat s tim rješenjem, *doći će već nekako ...*


da, super. ako nije uvjet nek ga salju 4 puta dok me ne nadju doma. preporuceno slanje kosta oko 15 kuna. bilo bi super pokazati i malo odgovornosti prema nasim novcima.

----------


## Kejt

a što mogu napravit kad meni neće dat pošiljku (bez obzira što sam došla s MMovom putovnicom, vjenčanim listom, elinim rodnim listom) a mm je na terenu u rijeci i baš nikad u radno vrijeme pošte nije u zagrebu ?! 
da mi mm ide radit punomoć kod javnog bilježnika i da ju plati više od tih 15 kuna ? ili da mijenjam dokumente u gradskom uredu, tj. odjavljujem elu s mm-a i prijavljujem na sebe - koštalo bi više i uzelo više vremena
preostaje jedini igrat na sreću da će poštar drugi put doć kad sam doma s elom i dat mi papire (vjerujem da bi mi dao jer me pozna, ali ni to ne mora, možda i ne smije čak)

----------


## saska7

ako je ono rjesenje u pitanju ne uzrujavaj se..novci se sami sjest. rjesenjem te obavjestavaju samo da je tvoj slucaj rjesen.
a ako je nesto drugo u pitanju drzim ti fige da ti da. ja sam preuzimala stvari za starog iako se ni to ne bi smjelo.

----------


## MARCY

Ja danas slučajno išla gledati stanje na tekućem, kad vidim da mi je sjelo 6000.  :Smile:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## blondie

sjelo i nama!!!  :D

----------


## DanijelaHorvat

jučer sjelo 3000 kn!!!!! Ljubim te Bandiću u čelo  :D

----------


## Annie

i nama sjelo!

----------


## 007

... i mi dobili 6.000 ... gdje da ih utopim  :Wink:

----------


## Bella

Cure lijepo vas molim ako  mi neka od vas može dati točnu informaciju u svezi ove love.
Naime, ja sam na trogodišnjem porodiljnom (Ira je rođena kao *3. dijete*; prva beba je umrla u porodu ali imam rodni list) ) i tu ju je zakon priznao kao treće dijete, a u ovom slučaju na rješenju mi piše samo da sam roditelj dijeteta  Ire rođene 02.06.2004. i za nju sam dobila jednokratno 6000 kn!?
Da li 9000 godišnje vrijedi  za treće dijete ili sam po novom zakonu nešto propustila?
Please pomoć ako neko ima informaciju za ovakav slučaj?!

----------


## Pina

Da ne otvaram novi topic, dizem ovaj. Preugodno sam iznenadjena brzinom kojom Zagreb rjesava ovaj dodatak za novordjece   :D . . . mi predali papire 27.06. Rjesenje doslo za 3 (slovima TRI) dana  :shock:  . . . a novcici sjeli jucer 11.07.  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: . . . 
Papire je nosila moja mama, dakle ne mora se uopce ici osobno, bila je gotova za 5 minuta, veli da zenskice tamo vrte palceve. 
Samo info za one koji jos nisu predali   :Smile:

----------


## mamanatali

A ja sam opet preneugodno iznenađena načinom na koji dotične tete u Vodnikovoj rade svoj posao. Mi smo zahtjev za Tina predali u 11-tom mjesecu. U 3. mjesecu smo urgirali jer nismo dobili niti rješenje, pa se ispostavilo da su nam pola papira pogubili. Donijeli smo ponovno potrebne papire, a u 6.mjesecu smo konačno izgubili živce jer našeg zahtjeva i opet nigdje nema iako se MM-a svi tamo sjećaju jer je dva puta dolazio. Sad opet nosimo sve papire jer je obećano da će ih primiti iako teoretski više nemamo pravo jer je prošlo više od 6 mjeseci od djetetova rođenja.
Mislim, šta oni rade s tim papirima, igraju košarku??

----------

